# Steerer tube and spacers



## bleed_oil (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey all,
Anyone cut off there steerer yet?
Just wondering if anyone removed the thin metal spacers (comes built with four of them) that raise the tapered crane creek spacer. With them in, there is a gap between the crane creek spacer and headtube that's just the right size for collecting road grime.
With them out there is still a gap but it's waaay smaller.
Also, I've heard that for carbon stems and steerers that you should keep a bit of carbon on top of the stem... thoughts?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep, I have cut mine. 

bleed, those are shims to create a space between the top bearing and the tapered CC cap. You should leave at least one of them in place, over the bearing spacer washer (?), and provided that you have enough space between the tapered CC cap and the Head Tube. I certainly wouldn't take all of them out as the milling on the tapered cap doesn't appear to be anything but just a simple recess mount, as opposed to be precision.

On a side note: grime is going to get in there regardless how small that gap is, and the larger it is the easier it will be to clean too. (just my take).

As too leaving a bit of carbon on top of the stem: I have never heard that, but in any case, your bike doesn't come stock like that. The steerer is 1-3mm below the stem so the topcap can engage properly.

zac


----------



## edwinjong (Dec 18, 2005)

*spacers*

Well, the spacers are out. My LBS called Trek and they said that the only function is to keep all the carbon straight and flush (from the moulding process the carbon might not be totally straight). Trek said take the spacers out and try it out. Add them if needed.

Also said that there might be paint left over in the race from the painting process and that it could be cleaned up. Once everything was taken apart low and behold there was some residual paint. So now the bearings sit a bit better.

As for the extra carbon, clamping the carbon stem below the top of the steerer tube makes for a more secure purchase. But, for every pro bike I see that does do this, there's another one that doesn't.


----------

